# How long do you (generally) take Gonal injections for?



## Felicity77 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hiya, I started the gonal injections on wednseday, my prescription was only for two gonal 900 pens, and I have to take 225 at a time which means one will only last for four days of injections. My doctor said she was only giving me a script for two gonal pens as people dont bring back unused medication like they should. 

Are gonal injections generally taken for a few weeks? 

I dont want to fill my next prescription at the clinic as they charge a lot(!!) more than ASDA or Health Care at Home do, but of course I need enough time to get the prescription since it wont be from the clinic themselves and could take a few days to sort out.

xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I think most women normally stimm for about 10 to 14 days, however I had to stimm for 3 weeks, as I had a crap response, so hardly any follicles.

Because mine was NHS funded I just got a new pen every time I went, which was every other day.

Sorry I can't be of anymore help.

Good luck.
x


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

Felicity - really its as stacey says, will depend on your response.  But generally is 10 - 16 days I think.

That's odd that they won't give you more than 4 days worth, coz even if they were worried about wasting drugs you'd think they'd give you for 10 days.  And if you're buying yourself, doesn't matter, its your choice!

When I got my drugs with Healthcare at home, they did say they can do next day delivery.


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

hey hun

i was given 3 gonal f pens,doseage varied and i had to take them for 10 days so it does depend on ur response..if they have only given u 4 days worth then u should be goin in for a scan soon to check ur follies..just contact ur clinic anyway if ur not sure..

good luck pet

Jenna xx


----------



## Lexajoy (May 16, 2011)

I was told they generally give you about half of your scheduled programme dose, in case you don't end up needing the whole lot. As you have your scans they will give you more if you need it. Once drugs are dispensed I don't think they can be re-dispensed to anyone else, they just have to be destroyed. I only get 2 doses from the 900 Gonal pen and they gave me 3 pens. Will get more when I go for next scan.

Hope that helps  

LJXX


----------

